# ¿que es rd y bk? (marshall 12 W)



## juanbas1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Estoy armandome un marshall  lead 12, y cerca de los jacks de salida hay un RD y dos BK, tambien hay dos RD en el rectificador, que dicen 14.3v aunque en el circuito se muestra como que entrega 19v.
Pongo una foto del circuito y agradeceria cualquier ayuda.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2009)

juanbas1 dijo:
			
		

> ...cerca de los jacks de salida hay un RD y dos BK, tambien hay dos RD en el rectificador...


RD=Red=Rojo.
BK=Black=Negro.
Spn referencias a los colores de los cables del original. Vos usá los cables de los colores que te gusten.



			
				juanbas1 dijo:
			
		

> ...dicen 14.3v aunque en el circuito se muestra como que entrega 19v.


Son 14,3V de alterna, que rectificados dan +-20.2V, y al restarles la caída de los diodos rectificadores te dan los +-19V de los que habla elesquema.

Saludos


----------



## juanbas1 (Mar 25, 2009)

Gracias por tu ayuda, ahora puedo terminar mi amplificador.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2009)

De nada.
Si tenés algún otro problema, avisá.

Saludos


----------

